
Contenders for Uber's C.E.O role - perseusprime11
https://www.recode.net/2017/6/21/15845912/key-candidates-executives-replace-uber-ceo-travis-kalanick
======
perseusprime11
Interesting they are not discussing Marissa Mayer. She is free after Yahoo.

